# Why are fifty pence pieces shaped they way they are?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

so that you can use a spanner to get them out of a Scotsman's hand.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually, as a Scotsman, I take offence at that joke.
Just the other day I dropped a 50p piece and, if it hadn't been shaped like it is, it could have done me some damage when it hit me on the back of the head as I bent down to pick it up.

Rogue


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Rogue said:


> Actually, as a Scotsman, I take offence at that joke.
> Just the other day I dropped a 50p piece and, if it hadn't been shaped like it is, it could have done me some damage when it hit me on the back of the head as I bent down to pick it up.
> 
> Rogue


now thats funny!!!!

:lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I too as a Scotsman take great offence at this comment. It is clear, is it not, that the senario discussed re the 50 pence is obviously a fabrication of the truth.

There is no way any Scotsman would ever have a 50p in their hand.

That would involve splitting the Â£10 note in the first place - :roll: :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Didn't you mean the Â£1 note?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Guy said:


> Didn't you mean the Â£1 note?


you still have a Â£1 note...???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Unfortunateley yes and some of them even make it over the border


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

agree...these coins are awful... bring back the notes!


----------

